
GoldBug: Secure Instant Messenger - austengary
http://goldbug.sourceforge.net/
======
claudius
I’d go with OTR for this and the website supposedly answers this. While I
don’t fully understand their answer, they seem to be saying that OTR is an
add-on rather than an integral part of the protocol and hence Goldbug is to be
preferred over OTR.

However, there are various reasons why transport and encryption should be
different things (among others: I can use the same OTR keys etc. over
ICQ/XMPP/MSN and possibly even Skype). Is there an added benefit of Goldbug
over OTR, such as obscuration against network-wide attackers (à la
Bitmessage)? Or is their ‘decentralised’ approach the only thing going for
them? – which I also get by running my own XMPP server.

